# Cheap lift tickets



## Londoner_25 (Nov 7, 2011)

Hey everyone, 

Was thinking about heading to Revelstoke for a couple of days and wondering if you know of a place where I can buy cheap lift tickets. They are $70 a day on their website per person.

Has anyone tried Liftopia.com? Is it a legit website?


----------



## handscreate (Jan 17, 2012)

Liftopia.com & SkiForFree.com are both legit sites. SkiForFree.com requires a code, which I think right now is either CL2 or BOARD. Have bought tickets though both without issues.


----------



## qwezxc12 (Oct 24, 2010)

I just came back from a week at Revy. We had four passes from a ride and stay deal at the Sandman Inn. Lift tix through that worked out to ~$55/day.

I've used Liftopia all the time in the states - it is a great way to save $$ and not wait in line. We bought four more through them for Sat & Sun. Weekend passes were ~$70 ea, so we saved something like $12-14 over window rates. You pick up your passes at the pre-paid counter right at the Revelstoke main lodge. Be aware that Liftopia tix are day and person specific; you'll need to show ID when picking them up, and if you do not use them, there's no refund.

As a bonus, Liftopia is US based, so no foreign currency transaction fee on your CC when in Canada, aye.


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

Almost every hotel in Revelstoke offers ski-n-stay packages with tickets included.
Liftopia is definitely legit - it's VERY popular and does give you a discount.
Currently at RMR there is a sale on... I think it's 2 tickets for $119 perhaps :dunno:


----------

